# Mini Breeds?



## PrincessB (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been looking at differnt breeds of Pygmy and Dwarf goats, and they all look the same. What is the difference between my goat and a regular pygmy goat? (The man we got her from said she was an African Dwarf goat.) If you really want to help me, post pictures of the varying breeds. onder:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There are only 2 true mini breeds.... an African Pygmy and a Nigerian Dwarf www.npga-pygmy.com
www.ndga.org

Any "in betweens" are usually a cross of the 2 breeds.

There are no "different" breeds of a pygmy or a dwarf goat...it's either a Pygmy or a Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## PrincessB (Apr 29, 2011)

So would mine be a cross maybe? Or a Nigerian. Because the regular pygmies are all sort of fat, right? And mine looks like just a small goat. Go on the link in my signature to see more pictures of her. But thanks for the help.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

she looks more Nigerian Dwarf than Pygmy. There is no way to know unless the breeder can tell you. She may be mixed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Your girl really looks like a cross to me....a very cute cross....though there's really no way to be positive. Her markings look like a cross of a gold or creme nigerian and a caramel pygmy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you go to my website, you'll see my Heidi...she IS a cross of a medium carmel pygmy/nigerian and a light carmel nigerian.
Heidi looks similar to your little doe.


----------



## PrincessB (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks. I'll talk to the guy who gave her to me. I want to get her sister from him.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

liz said:


> There are only 2 true mini breeds.... an African Pygmy and a Nigerian Dwarf http://www.npga-pygmy.com
> http://www.ndga.org
> 
> Any "in betweens" are usually a cross of the 2 breeds.
> ...


Actually Liz...you forgot about fainters.  There are Mini fainters and also the Miniature silky goats. Both have their own registry and their own shows. Every MGR show has an option of Mini classes. With minis having a separate registration. I'm just saying. :ROFL:

Most "small" goats out there however are either registered Nigies, registered pygmy goats or unregistered crosses between the 2....as fainters are still pretty rare and the mini fainters and mini silkies even more so.

Hope that helps.


----------



## PrincessB (Apr 29, 2011)

She is a mix. I should probably get another picture up there on her; she's growing. And adorable <3


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes we love photos! :greengrin:


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont know what she is but I do know she is ADORABLE!


----------

